# Were would i get a complete bolt kit for a r33 gtr?



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

were would i get a complete bolt kit for a r33 gtr? Im restoreing an r33 gtr v-spec 1995, and some of the nuts and bolt have gone walkabout were its been stored. So i thought it would be good if i could get a complete kit for the car? Any help would be great


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

what type of kit are you after? brand wise?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

any really. Just need all bolts for engine bay and sub frames and suspention.


----------

